# Nexium and Other



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone take any other meds to help GERD along with Nexium...like Zantac, etc. ???Thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It's not strictly a med; but I have used a flavonoid supplement and haven't refluxed in about 9 years.Mark


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark..what is a flavonoid supplement, and how much do you take daily?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Dukert, flavonoids are a class of nutrients from the skins and seeds of some fruits and vegetables. Different ones operate in different ways in the body; but a lot of them aid in circulation and cardiovascular repairs. I started taking this to help with a cholesterol problem--the father of a friend had his bypass operation cancelled after it signifigantly reduced his cholesterol buildup. For reasons that I can only guess at, it stopped my indigestion, reflux, and the constant burning in my stomach over a couple of months and did the same for my wife, who does not have cholesterol problems.I started with a couple of caps a day, which was enough for my IBS/GERD. I now have increased that to 4 a day to get better cholesterol control.Since my digestive problems were not related to a hernia, that I know of, I have no idea if it will work or not if that is the source of your problem.If you think you would like to try it, you can send me a Private Message or e-mail (the address is on my profile) and we can talk further about it. I will be leaving for a couple of weeks next Thursday, so I may not see your reply until I get back.Mark


----------

